
Spot, Boston Dynamic's Robot Dog, Is Finally Available for Sale - Isamu
https://gizmodo.com/spot-boston-dynamics-robot-dog-is-finally-available-f-1838403372
======
michannne
Hopefully the tech spurs on competitors that can drive down the costs in the
industry, so us peasants can afford these things. I'm surprised it has a
programmable interface, I would have loved to try that out.

